# Gnomen oder Goblin-Ingenieurskunst?



## myxemio (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo..

mal so ne kleine Frage am Rande....

An welche Kriterien sollte man sich richten, wenn man sich zwischen Goblin-Ingi oder Gnomen-Ingi entscheiden muss...

Woran liegt da der unterschied?
Was hat seine vorteile?

Bitte um Hilfe... o.O

mfg


----------



## red171 (12. Dezember 2008)

is ja nich so das es hier 7 Seiten gibt wo auf jeder seite mindestens 1-2x diese Thema aufkommt, anhand der Titel sofort zu erkennen.

hier nur ein paar beispiele wo ALLE deine fragen beantwortet werden:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66509

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=42842

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33452

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27622

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=25975


----------

